# Success at the V



## swampdonkey39 (Mar 31, 2011)

The V has been awesome! Fished for 4 hours yesterday, caught 19 fish, mostly skippers, but a couple real slobs and one real 17 pound SLOBZILLA. Saw a lot of reds in the shallow water, were easy to catch, hooked one in the eye even with my nymph!!! This is my first year steelhead fishing I don't understand what all the hype is they are easy to catch with fly rod.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Mar 3, 2010)

Why do I have the feeling you are a member who recently became banned?


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

status changing from junior member to banned in 3........2........1........


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking troll.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude, what happened to ffd? Come on man, sober up! LOL. besides, everyone knows proper misdirection should go to a river you don't want to fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just contacted FFD. he said this Swampdonkey character is not him.


----------



## swampdonkey39 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am sorry to cause any trouble or hard feelings. My post was sincere and accurate. I grew up fishing in Manitoba most of my life, I just don't think the steelhead are really all that challenging...perhaps I just came across a hole on the V that wasn't touched by anybody and was loaded with fish. Sorry for getting everybody upset.
To be honest though, I prefere Manitoba to fishing the pavement of Cleveland where it's shoulder to shoulder of fishermen fishing in water treatement plants and toxic water where fish have to be STOCKED.


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

So they don't have any water treatment plants in Manitoba! That explains a lot about the situation up north. Don't drink the water.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I don't tend to count the ones hooked in the eye. I like the ones that take the fly in the mouth.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I think he's trying to pull one over on us. It is April Fool's Day!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

It's a conspiracy by the Mod. team to generate visits, views and posts. Word has it that SHB is the ring leader.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> It's a conspiracy by the Mod. team to generate visits, views and posts. Word has it that SHB is the ring leader.


I wish Goby....... But we have a nice little birdy that tells us who is "who"!!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Bob am I me?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

no way you caught 19 fish in 4 hours at the v even on a good day. april fools is right.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

KSU- You are not you but really another version of you in which the original you created. Your original other you is currently creating other yous to be "you decoys" in which to serve the purpose of keeping present, or new you from discovering original you. During this time original you fishes every day while you (New original you) works hard and original, original you siphons money from your account to pay for these fishing expeditions. I hope this doesnt come as too hard a blow for you.................or other yous, or whatever.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

swampdonkey39 said:


> but a couple real slobs and one real 17 pound SLOBZILLA.


I'm sure you guys just aren't trying to entertain this guy more, but how has no one questioned this part? lol  You just so happened to land the biggest fish caught in a river in years? Nice....first time trying? EVEN BETTER!!!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> KSU- You are not you but really another version of you in which the original you created. Your original other you is currently creating other yous to be "you decoys" in which to serve the purpose of keeping present, or new you from discovering original you. During this time original you fishes every day while you (New original you) works hard and original, original you siphons money from your account to pay for these fishing expeditions. I hope this doesnt come as too hard a blow for you.................or other yous, or whatever.


Funniest post of 2011 so far!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the sincere apology and comments regarding the water and fish we have here south of the border. If you are who you say you are and come from where you say you do, then you must be one of those super talented expert fishermen that fish in, cook with and drink from those pristine waters that all the abundant wildlife use for their toilet.  
BTW. What brought you down to our lesser fishing grounds in the first place?  
BTW. There really isnt anything to prevent you from returning to and enjoying your native haunts.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Reading this is like watching donnie darko...lmao


nforkoutfitters said:


> KSU- You are not you but really another version of you in which the original you created. Your original other you is currently creating other yous to be "you decoys" in which to serve the purpose of keeping present, or new you from discovering original you. During this time original you fishes every day while you (New original you) works hard and original, original you siphons money from your account to pay for these fishing expeditions. I hope this doesnt come as too hard a blow for you.................or other yous, or whatever.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

